# Chagrin in the rain.



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Hit 2 hole's in the Chagrin today. Had one hookup, brought it to hand, and released. Saw 7 others caught all taken to never swim again. I don't care if people keep fish, DNR stocks thousands. Just posting my day. That's why were all here. Good luck to all.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah yes, the yearly controversial post... got to see a fish get "bonked" today just for her eggs.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice on the report pulled 2 nice ones out of the rocky yesterday. Its all good people keep some. Personally i keep one a year generally in the spring for the smoker and some eggs for pier and surf fishing in MI in the spring. Stopped using eggs down here a couple years ago and have not looked back. Straight up hand tied marabou jigs for me now, they work great from fall to spring. My catch rates have gone up and i dont worry ever about runnning out of eggs.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Osmerus said:


> Nice on the report pulled 2 nice ones out of the rocky yesterday. Its all good people keep some. Personally i keep one a year generally in the spring for the smoker and some eggs for pier and surf fishing in MI in the spring. Stopped using eggs down here a couple years ago and have not looked back. Straight up hand tied marabou jigs for me now, they work great from fall to spring. My catch rates have gone up and i dont worry ever about runnning out of eggs.


For sure, don't miss the egg game at all. I pretty much do just as well drifting yarn balls with some sparkle on them as an alternative. But, I'd say real eggs will out-perform in the early-season when the water is muddy, after that i do as well as i ever did. I call a good numbers day 5-10 hookups. And now when the water is high and mucky in the early season Ive taken to swinging streamers and you can't beat that freight train hit!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Some people are assholes. Saw a guy decapitate a fish take one egg sac and leave the head, the fish and the other egg sac laying on the ground and moved down river probably to use the egg sac up to catch another one and do the same thing. Im sure the birds appreciated it.

Happens more often in february when the suckers come in. People use the sucker eggs to catch steelhead and just leave the suckers on the bank.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea should get ticketed in my opinion but hey they would never get caught anyhow


----------

